# tough country bumpers



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

anyone use these guy's ?


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

the best bumper for trucks ,


----------



## John Shannon (May 27, 2012)

I have this one on the front and the wrap around dually bumper on the rear. They are absolutely solid and can't be hurt!


----------



## dannyw (Nov 20, 2011)

awesome product, but generally doesnt carry any inventory. I paid to have one built for my 2011 chevy, and three weeks later they had no idea who i was or why i was expecting to have a brush guard. i got a little frustrated, got my money back and put on a ranch hand. It looks good, but thats about all it is, ranch hand products are just for show now i guess.


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

Here is the one's on my new truck. I have hit a cow at 60 mph with one of my other trucks and all it did was bend one of the middle bars and crack the powder coat. Great product.


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

Here is an e-mail they recieved from one of their customers.

My wife and I and my 3 year old granddaughter are so glad I had a Tough Country bumper on my 2010 Ford F350 we were hit head on I was going 45 mph the Louisiana State Police est the other truck was going 60 mph when he came into my lane and hit us head on as you can see in the photos. I can tell you only 2 things saved us 1 being the Lord and 2 being the bumper that Tough Country made.* I can tell you I will never drive another truck without a bumper from Tough Country.* Please tell everyone with your company we thank yal for the work and the great bumper. 

Oh by the way I got a black eye the driver of the other truck did not make it.

Curtis Sandidge
PXP Field Superintendent


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

I have/am running their Apache bumper on my last two Dodges, and the work Chevy has one as well. Good bumpers, good value, and local.


----------



## TX4X4 (Jun 8, 2009)

We add them to everyone of our company trucks. Reggie at the store front in El Campo is a little un organized. Just have to get past that. The rest of the guys are great. I met the owners and all when i had issues with parking sensors working properly on the 2012 GMC. They took care of everythign and made it right as quickly as possible. It takes 3 weeks, but its a customer bumper, not a Ranch Hand production unit. They still put out over 100 bumpers a day, they take three week because of thier backlog.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Probably what I'm going to put on my 2011 F250. Either TC or Frontier. Not too fond of the Ranch Hand for the new Super Duty's.

Sidewinder - glad y'all are ok and sad about the other dude.


----------



## dannyw (Nov 20, 2011)

Three weeks isn't to long to wait, they are not putting out 100 bumpers a day either, but thats not the point- the point is, and i'm glad someone brought up reggie, I paid cash for the grill gaurd and 3 weeks later they didn't have it ready because it never was submitted to be built. Still won't dissuade me from from getting one for my next truck, just sayin i'll be prepared for dissappointment on the ordering process and be glad to have a real product in the end, not another joke of a ranch-hand decoration only brushgaurd


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

ReelWork said:


> Probably what I'm going to put on my 2011 F250. Either TC or Frontier. Not too fond of the Ranch Hand for the new Super Duty's.
> 
> Sidewinder - glad y'all are ok and sad about the other dude.


Wasn't sidewinder truck


----------

